# Does anyone know where I can find a dvd converter?



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Where can I find a free converter tool that *converts avi to ipod compatable and to DVD*? I have this one know but I have the trial version (it's really expensive, but good quality =[ ) so it says 'Trial Version' and I wanted to burn a DVD for my friend but I don't want it to say 'Trial Verion' on the DVD when she watches it. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Is this what you're looking for?

http://www.nchsoftware.com/prism/


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Mediacoder and formatfactory should also work.


----------

